# Finally Turning



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got back Saturday from another 3 week trip moving our son from Richmond, VA to Wichita, Ks. For old dad that was a long hard trip especially moving furniture from the third floor around winding stairs with no elevator.
Anyway got back Saturday so Sunday got up and went to the shop to find out if the old lathes still knew and would run. Well they did. I have a bunch of Christmas to get done so thought I would get a start. It is a potpourri pot. My sister sent me 4 lids she found and told me I could have 3 if I made her one. It is cedar. 3 1/2" tall and 6" in diameter. She wanted it glossy so finished with minwax wipe on poly. 8 coats and buffed. Feels great. The lids are metal and flat black. Looks pretty good against the cedar. Let me know what ya think. Just good to be back turning again although we are leaving tomorrow for our grandson's birthday Sunday. Grandma said I missed 6 and it ain't going to be 7.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Kinda makes you wonder where you found time to work, huh?

Good to see you cranking out some turning again. Beautiful pot Bernie!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful job Bernie!!! the finish looks flawless...

nice thing about this job is you can fill up the potpourri bowl with its own shavings...*S*


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice Bernie! Your lathes and you are still very close I see.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Lovely work Bernie, you haven't lost the old touch, in fact, the holidays have improved it!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Well got back Saturday from another 3 week trip moving our son from Richmond, VA to Wichita, Ks. For old dad that was a long hard trip especially moving furniture from the third floor around winding stairs with no elevator.
> Anyway got back Saturday so Sunday got up and went to the shop to find out if the old lathes still knew and would run. Well they did. I have a bunch of Christmas to get done so thought I would get a start. It is a potpourri pot. My sister sent me 4 lids she found and told me I could have 3 if I made her one. It is cedar. 3 1/2" tall and 6" in diameter. She wanted it glossy so finished with minwax wipe on poly. 8 coats and buffed. Feels great. The lids are metal and flat black. Looks pretty good against the cedar. Let me know what ya think. Just good to be back turning again although we are leaving tomorrow for our grandson's birthday Sunday. Grandma said I missed 6 and it ain't going to be 7.


Beautiful work , Bernie.

From Va to KS seems a long way....lucky you have great Interstates?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I really like to turn cedar especially if it is good and dry. Besides it makes the shop smell so gooooood. 

James that trek is a long one. We made it twice this year. Once in June and once is September. But now they are only 4 1/2 hrs. away now. Grandma is happy so everyone is happy.:lol::dance3:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work Bernie, and remember *"Grandma rules."*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a turning and what a finish, brilliant Bernie (as always)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie you never disappoint, job well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dave, Harry and Jerry thanks for the kind comments. 

Dave you are right Grandma does rule. One thing I have learned in 43 yrs together. Kinda like the old commercial. When grandma speaks everybody listens!!:lol:


----------



## mlstclair (Jan 17, 2011)

looks super


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

cq,cq,cq
Bernie,

Nice looking potpuri bowls. All of the photos that I have seen of your work is impressive. 
I looked in your prfile and saw Ham Radio, are you a ham? 

de, kb9fir

tom


----------



## mlstclair (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice, especially like the sheen


----------

